# are australia visa rejected for being diabetic



## suresha (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, I have to go for my medical. I am diabetic but it is in border. No medication and fully in control through diet and exercise. Being diabetic will result in visa refusal? has anyone got their visa though being diabetic? Your reply will soothe my concerns.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Assuming your diabetes is in control, it is very unlikely to pose any issue with getting a visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

suresha said:


> Hi, I have to go for my medical. I am diabetic but it is in border. No medication and fully in control through diet and exercise. Being diabetic will result in visa refusal? has anyone got their visa though being diabetic? Your reply will soothe my concerns.


Medicine-controlled or Diet-controlled diabetes that has not caused any damage to other organs (e.g. retina, kidneys ..etc.) is not a reason to fail medicals


----------



## suresha (Apr 8, 2016)

Many thanks to both of you...


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hello, 

Has anyone with Diabetes, been rejected 457 Working visa or any other visa type ?

Please advise, I am worried. I am on medication and its under control.

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

oz.vidhu said:


> Hello, Has anyone with Diabetes, been rejected 457 Working visa or any other visa type ? Please advise, I am worried. I am on medication and its under control. Thanks


Medicine controlled diabetes that hasn't caused end-organ damage is not a reason for refusal


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

what kind of medical report are you providing ?
is it compulsory for the doctor to answer yes/no on the diabetes column ?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> what kind of medical report are you providing ?
> is it compulsory for the doctor to answer yes/no on the diabetes column ?


It's compulsory for you and the doctor to answer all questions honestly. So if there is a question about diabetes, they would answer yes if you have it.


----------



## adinil (Mar 18, 2016)

But the docter panel is of australia rite we cant take our reports an dgo


Maggie-May24 said:


> It's compulsory for you and the doctor to answer all questions honestly. So if there is a question about diabetes, they would answer yes if you have it.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It's compulsory for you and the doctor to answer all questions honestly. So if there is a question about diabetes, they would answer yes if you have it.


Are there any compulsory panel doctor ?
Or we are allowed to goto any GP / hospital in our country ?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

I believe there will be panel doctors. However, someone who has undergone the process successfully will be able to confirm.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> Are there any compulsory panel doctor ?
> Or we are allowed to goto any GP / hospital in our country ?


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

I am Type 2 Diabetic, and I will be appearing medicals in the second week of June. I have tested my eyes and kidneys, and they are fine. I took another test after a couple of days and consulted with another doctor, and everything seems to be alright. 
My only concern is HB1AC, which is high in my case above 7. I have read this in the forum somewhere if the ratings are not under control there may be a delay and appear for another test. There is no case of rejection unless kidney and eyes are damaged and I guess that case is referred to Medical panel in Australia to review and take a decision. 
However in my case, everything is alright from the blood sugar and kidney and eyes perspective.


----------



## rv11 (May 30, 2016)

*Health related issues*

Hi all,

I want to know whether diabetics case of PR to Australia is rejected due to medical reasons.
thanks


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

rv11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to know whether diabetics case of PR to Australia is rejected due to medical reasons.
> thanks


Please take the time to search the forum yourself (the search facility is in the green bar above) for threads that already exist.

I have moved your post to one such thread.

Thank you.


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Update - I went for my medicals and declared that I have diabetes and took my prescribed medicines along. I was not asked for a blood test. Just routine urine and chest X ray.
After 45 mins, they called me and asked, If i have blood sugar ) to which I said yes and mentioned, I have already declared this to the assessing physician.

I had no further tests. Results awaited ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi
Have u heard anything from immigration after that?


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi,

I am a live-example, my wife has diabetes, they check sugar at your urine, if there is no protein or blood in the urine, you will be graded as "A", however good to bring a report from your doctor that your diabetes is monitored, that you do not have end-organ damage, no damage to kidneys etc... 

If this is all in hand, you will be graded as "A" and automatically cleared.

Key point is NO BLOOD or NO PROTEIN in your urine. If that happens, they will go and check some further steps, which I do not know. 

Alternatively read the Panel instruction, there is a detailed methodology... even with possible organ-damage you can be cleared. But it should be "at early stage".

Good luck, I know it is difficult, stay positive, 

It was also biting us during the examination. 

Cheers


----------



## JTLigan (Jan 23, 2020)

Sansu83
"I am Type 2 Diabetic, and I will be appearing medicals in the second week of June. I have tested my eyes and kidneys, and they are fine. I took another test after a couple of days and consulted with another doctor, and everything seems to be alright.
My only concern is HB1AC, which is high in my case above 7. I have read this in the forum somewhere if the ratings are not under control there may be a delay and appear for another test. There is no case of rejection unless kidney and eyes are damaged and I guess that case is referred to Medical panel in Australia to review and take a decision. However in my case, everything is alright from the blood sugar and kidney and eyes perspective."

Hi Sansu83, I'm not sure if you can still read this, you posted above in 2016. I wonder what's the result of your medical? Were you approved? I have the same problem. My skills assessment was approved in OCT 2019. I'm not sure if i still proceed coz of the diabetes. I'm scared of wasting my time and money when medical will be rejected due to diabetes.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

JTLigan said:


> Sansu83
> "I am Type 2 Diabetic, and I will be appearing medicals in the second week of June. I have tested my eyes and kidneys, and they are fine. I took another test after a couple of days and consulted with another doctor, and everything seems to be alright.
> My only concern is HB1AC, which is high in my case above 7. I have read this in the forum somewhere if the ratings are not under control there may be a delay and appear for another test. There is no case of rejection unless kidney and eyes are damaged and I guess that case is referred to Medical panel in Australia to review and take a decision. However in my case, everything is alright from the blood sugar and kidney and eyes perspective."
> 
> Hi Sansu83, I'm not sure if you can still read this, you posted above in 2016. I wonder what's the result of your medical? Were you approved? I have the same problem. My skills assessment was approved in OCT 2019. I'm not sure if i still proceed coz of the diabetes. I'm scared of wasting my time and money when medical will be rejected due to diabetes.


Please read the post above from Ozzzy. It is very clear that with no PROTEIN or BLOOD in your urine sample, you are likely to be cleared.

Also read other posts, which seem to suggest that with controlled blood glucose levels, you should be okay. 

My assumption is that if medicals would've failed for this reason, they would've surely posted here. Since there were no responses, I guess it is safe to assume everyone cleared this phase.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

JTLigan said:


> Sansu83
> "I am Type 2 Diabetic, and I will be appearing medicals in the second week of June. I have tested my eyes and kidneys, and they are fine. I took another test after a couple of days and consulted with another doctor, and everything seems to be alright.
> My only concern is HB1AC, which is high in my case above 7. I have read this in the forum somewhere if the ratings are not under control there may be a delay and appear for another test. There is no case of rejection unless kidney and eyes are damaged and I guess that case is referred to Medical panel in Australia to review and take a decision. However in my case, everything is alright from the blood sugar and kidney and eyes perspective."
> 
> Hi Sansu83, I'm not sure if you can still read this, you posted above in 2016. I wonder what's the result of your medical? Were you approved? I have the same problem. My skills assessment was approved in OCT 2019. I'm not sure if i still proceed coz of the diabetes. I'm scared of wasting my time and money when medical will be rejected due to diabetes.


All good mate. Don't worry about type 2, if kidney and eyes, and no complications. Don't worry at all. Its been 3 years now in Australia


----------

